# Keeping fish with Betta



## delongmark (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi

I have a 54Lt tank with a Betta and 2 bronze corys. I did have 6 forktail rainbow fish but my Betta killed them. He doesn't like fish going near his food I think. Seems to ignore the corys. I want more corys but don't know if having more he will start on them. What do you advise? 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you actually see him kill the rainbows? Can you post a photo of his tank?

For long-term health any shoaling species requires at least six in the shoal. I'd get four more Bronze Cory.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

P. furcatus are fast-moving, erratic swimmers, and can be quite boisterous, so I could see where they might provoke a betta into attacking them. However, as mentioned above, did you actually see your betta kill them, or even show any signs of aggression towards them? 

I agree that as a shoaling species, it is best for your Corydoras to be kept in as large a numbers as possible.


----------



## delongmark (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi

I have seen him chasing them when they go near him when feeding. Seemed to be getting worse then the casualties started.


----------



## CassandraLT90 (Feb 24, 2018)

I have always kept some sort of tetras with my bettas in the past. Never had a issue with the betta attacking them or the tetras nipping the fins of the betta. At the moment I have some neon tetras with my halfmoon betta.

Anything with longer fins usually do not work with bettas. I just assume the betta thinks that the other fish is another betta.


----------

